# My Best Friend is starting to annoy me.



## XenoDoublade23 (May 12, 2016)

(I needed to get this out of my system. Sorry...)

OK so, I've known my best and only friend for around 6 years now and we are really close. Around a year ago, she came out to me as gay and a trans mtf which I had no problem with whatsoever. She joined Tumblr soon after to get support from the trans community which again, was fine. Then, she developed this SJW mentality from tumblr that is irritating me. She became offended by every goddamn thing that we talked and I now feel like I am treading on eggshells every time I talk to her. She's turned so PC but she never used to be like this. E.g. the other day, she got offended by the term "transsexual" even though I explained to her it is a valid term used to describe trans people by doctors all over the world. I would have been fine if she just corrected me but, she has to be so uptight and obnoxious about it. I can't even crack jokes about race/sexuality/religion/illness without "That's offensive" even though she finds straight jokes and ISIS jokes funny. She's become obsessed with political correctness that she's scared offending non-existing people. I have to quickly move on the discussion to avoid another argument. I just want to discuss our common interests. I'm tired of her double standards. 

This seems to be what happens daily and she won't accept other people's opinions yet, I'm wiling to listen and understand her. She now constantly spews out this pseudoscience crap like imaginary genders and I try and present facts and logic to educate her but she refuses to listen. She now uses these bull**** terms like "cishet", "heteronormativity" and sarcastically insults me just because I'm straight. She makes being gay all of her personality and she seems to weasel in LGBT into video game discussions, music etc when it's not even relevant. It's "gay this" and "gay that". Ugh, it's turning her into a boring person. I mean is it really necessary to relegate your entire interests to your sexuality? No! I get that a gay person's sexuality is very important to them but I wish it didn't crop up in every freaking conversation when it's not relevant. I could care less who she dates. She has a girlfriend and I don't mind her talking about her relationship but I don't want to talk about when we're talking about Pokemon. She has this superiority complex and acts as a special snowflake just because she's gay. It's like she expects society to revolve around her. I now she does get a lot of **** from her parents but she's always trying to speak as if she represents the entire bloody community yet she doesn't know crap about trans men 

So, I just feel like she's getting on my nerves. I know she's not intentionally trying to be annoying to people and I don't want her to look like a bad person but I find it irritating that my best friend who I considered smart would change because of a social media site that is supposed to offer support to LGBT.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm sucks but you might have to move on if you no longer feel comfortable talking to her or you guys can't relate anymore. People change all the time, such as life.


----------

